# mlb ticket??



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

just wanted to know if there any other fellow braves fans on here? this is the last year they will be televised  so i guess i'll be needing to buy the mlb ticket next year. i think its around $200 but if anyone that knows for sure could let me know, that would be great! (holy crap i sound like Lumberg!) :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

yeeahh.. so if you weren't a braves fan that would be great.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: well i gotta get goin, i gotta meeting w/ the bob's this afternoon!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The MLB ticket is pretty sweet. My dad is a die-hard baseball fan and some nights, there's a dozen games on. If you're into Fantasy Baseball its a treat to have, because you can flip around and find when your players are batting and watch. It's a good time.

For a whole season, if you even watch only 50 nights of it, I'd say the $200 is worth it. I know I come home from fishing around 10 pm most summer nights, and still can tune in to 3 or 4 West Coast games as I fall asleep.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

sweet!!! I absolutely love watchin the braves and always have, it even keeps me from goin out a lot on the weekends so the ticket will pay itself off very quickly. but like you said even when there not playing, i'm the kinda guy that can just watch any team play. it's soothing to the soul to watch a game of baseball. :wink: (not for a lot of people but for this guy it sure is!) I can't wait for opening day.


----------

